# Regency fire Bricks-where to purchase



## cighon (Mar 12, 2009)

i am looking to find a place to purchase the Regency fire bricks listed below, as from the owners manual:

902-111       Brick Regular Full Size: 1-1/4" x 4-1/2" x 9"

does anyone have a good source? noticed earlyer this second season one back brick is cracked (no big deal move to the floor) and then last night 2 bricks on the floor have deterioriated somewhat.

thanks, c


----------



## burntime (Mar 12, 2009)

I have run my hampton 3 years and not noticed anything other then they seem to be a little more rough then when I put them in there.  How long has yours been running?  Is it 24/7?


----------



## cighon (Mar 12, 2009)

Running mine 2 seasons only at night and on weekends. i cracked the back brick by throwing in a log too strongly (was going to move it to the floor in the spring after i clean it out good).


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Mar 12, 2009)

Contact your Regency dealer that you got the stove from. Regency uses their own bricks that they want you to use.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 13, 2009)

Contact a local masonry supply store.
Ask them if they carry "Split Fire Bricks"
Most places like that carry em for less than $2 apiece
If ya gotta cut em, a wet saw helps to keep the dust down...


----------



## mrmann11 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Regency I1200 insert that is about 5 years old and all the bricks have crumbled. We use it as our primary heat source and have started burning already for the season. I have called ever local woodstove shop in close to me and those that carry Regency don't stock the replacement brick kit (model number 170-960 Complete Brick Set). I did place an order with one of the vendors and they still have not come in and that was a month and a half ago...any leads to get these online? 

Thanks!


----------



## woodjack (Nov 17, 2009)

I use regular fire bricks in my Regency, not Regency's special fire bricks. A Regency dealer told me it's okay and sold them to me. I've read that you can cut the special sizes with a wet saw or grinder, otherwise have someone local cut the custom sized bricks for you.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Nov 17, 2009)

i just replaced that back brick in the hampton, its easy to find that size.rutland sells them in ace hardware or amazon or northern tool. i had gone to the mason supply in the past,and they have them and they where so cheap the guy just gave me one. rutland was the better fit though.


----------



## MeLikeUmFire (Nov 17, 2009)

Just replaced all of my fire bricks on my Regency R-14 with split fire bricks from a local masonary/concrete company. 15 bricks, four cuts and only $19. Fireplace store wanted $3.00/brick


----------

